# Deputy Sheriff Adam William Klutz



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff Adam William Klutz 
*Caldwell County Sheriff's Office
North Carolina*
End of Watch: Friday, September 19, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 2 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Friday, September 19, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* At large
Deputy Adam Klutz was shot and killed while responding to a 911 hangup call on Fox Winkler Road. Deputy Klutz was the first deputy on the scene and was shot as he exited his patrol car.

A second deputy who arrived a short time later was shot in the chest several times and wounded as he also exited his patrol car. His bullet proof vest saved his life. The suspect fled the scene and remains at large.

Deputy Klutz had served with the agency for 2 years.
Agency Contact Information
Caldwell County Sheriff's Office
2351 Morganton Boulevard, SW
Lenoir, NC 28645

Phone: (828) 754-1518

_*Please contact the Caldwell County Sheriff's Office for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## JeepGirl (Jan 27, 2008)

Hopefully his death will help remind us all to be a little more careful.. we all think it wont happen on our shift.

RIP Sir


----------

